# Fenwick HMX?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with, used or own one of the newer Fenwick HMX steelhead rods? Any input or ideas? Sure do appreciate any help.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

With a 5 year warranty it’s one of the best in the business. I do like fenwick.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks, A5


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

As long as the rod suites you the warranty is very important to me. Cause these rivers are not very forgiving. 5 year warranty is very nice to have. Cabelas on the other hand is lifetime.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

sure appreciated the input A5. hope your season is a good one.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've used Fenwicks for almost 40 years. Some i'm still using. You can't go wrong.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm guessing , but back around 1985, I had bought a 6' Fenwick HMG. I headed straight to O'Shaughnessy, put on my waders and headed tor the river. I was string the rod for the first time, and I ran it through the tip and the tip broke off, with about 6". I walked right back up to the car, and made a speed run the the sporting goods store that used to be at Great Western. I walked in with my brand new 2pc rod "Still in my waders". The salesman was still there. I said to him, "What's wrong with this picture??" Swapped it out and went fishing. It's in my boat today. Still a favorite.


----------



## brickman (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a fenwick HMX, has done great for me. Got it at Erie Outfitters. Can't go wrong.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I love my 9 ft HMX for casting spoons


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the help, guys. I've a 9' ml on the way to pair up with my 9.5' light power. If all else fails, I can always use them as panfish rods.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Picked up one from Erie Outfitters today, can’t wait to give it a try! I picked up a 12’6” UL, but I was actually looking for something shorter. But I trust the guys there and hopefully I will get to break it in soon.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

midoh39 said:


> Picked up one from Erie Outfitters today, can’t wait to give it a try! I picked up a 12’6” UL, but I was actually looking for something shorter. But I trust the guys there and hopefully I will get to break it in soon.


If you're mostly float fishing with that, I wouldn't worry about shorter...


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

midoh39 said:


> Picked up one from Erie Outfitters today, can’t wait to give it a try! I picked up a 12’6” UL, but I was actually looking for something shorter. But I trust the guys there and hopefully I will get to break it in soon.


I had that rod for a few years, it's fantastic. It's also a bit more stout than the UL rating might suggest, I never felt overpowered by a fish. It's also soft enough that I was able to land fish on light leaders as well. Worked equally well with both spinning and centerpin reels. I think it's the perfect float rod for our rivers.

I've had a few other Steelhead/Salmon HMXs as well and they were all great rods. I don't think you can do any better in that price range (weight, component quality, etc.).


----------

